# Whole Tuna



## sputnik (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a large crowd coming.  We were provided a 22 lb fresh tuna.  The thought is to cook it whole on the barbeque.  Any suggestions? timing? wrap in foil? right on grill?
I slapped that bad boy in the freezer.  Plan is o take out Thursday and place in the fridge to thaw for cooking Saturday.
Thanks
Sharman


----------



## Dina (Jul 30, 2008)

Cut them in 7 oz steaks, marinade them with your favorite marinade for 45 minutes, grill about 4 inches from flame for 3 minutes on each side if you want them rare, or 5 minutes each side for a well done steak.  Check out Food Network : Healthy Recipe Collections, Party Ideas, Quick & Easy Recipes for more great recipes.  Good luck.


----------



## Dina (Jul 30, 2008)

grilled tuna Recipe Search Food Network  The top 3 choices seem to be the best rated.  Good luck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2008)

I was going to tell you to be sure and freeze it first so good going there!!!!

I would also be tempted to cut them up.  You don't want the thinner parts to be over-cooked and dry.  

Kabobs come to mind - marinate chunks in olive oil, lemon, garlic, rosemary (not too much), or something like a ponzu sauce i.e., soy sauce, orange juice, olive oil, lemon, parsley or cilantro...there's so many ways to marinate - - soy sauce, brown sugar, rice vinegar, sherry, ginger, garlic, spring onions, sesame oil, sesame seeds...of course, any of these marinades will work for tuna steaks too - or even a whole tuna if you still want to go that route.

When doing kabobs I always cook the veggies separately - all veggies on the same stick.  I like my tuna very rare but I want my veggies caramelized.


----------

